# Holiday Music Channel?



## nicshow (Apr 12, 2002)

Will there be a music channel with Holiday music added? If so, does anybody know when and where?

Nic Showalter


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't know about Direct TV but Dish Network last year began it's Holiday Music between Nov. 1-15 and went until past January 1..(am not exactly sure of the dates but it was definitely up by Thanksgiving)..They used Channel 982.

Tim Lones


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Oops..Did'nt read what forum this was in..


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Last year the holiday music channel came on 11/14/01 and departed on 1/16/02. It was on channel 982.

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247

See ya
Tony


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Last year the holiday music channel came on 11/14/01 and departed on 1/16/02. It was on channel 982.
> 
> See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247
> ...


If you're anything but Christian, don't expect much.....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a feeling we might have a better holiday station this yeah. 

Shhhh! Stay tuned!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

oh scott-stop that!!!!

don't you start playing the "i know something you don't know" game...very rude...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - ya - "just spit it out" - lol - j/k


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't spit it out yet, we are still working out the final details. 

My advice is to "Stay Tuned"


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

"we"?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yawn....

Some local stores have already been playing CM, and predictably, I'm already tired of it. But, then, I've always had a HUGE problem with retailers using Christmas themes and icons to artifically manipulate human behavior and emotion.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *"we"? *


hehe - Scott is Dish now  - j/k


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What Scott is talking about will be very exciting and we know all of you will enjoy it. As he said, Stay tuned


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Steve - you just joined "the gang" i see as well 
Now you are Dish too -j/k
Now ya'll are "Parners in Crime" - j/k


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe Dish will go all out this year and run a loop of a roaring fire in a nice fireplace with Christmas music in digital Dolby.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Heck, that would improve *my* living room . Now if they would run it as the HD demo, we'd really be talking.

x


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

yes Darkman, I'm one of THEM (or is that THEY)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

As long as the word "merger" is not used!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

OH Scott and Steve you're talking about that, well YOU KNOW! You're right, it'll be great!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We are just doing some finishing work (making sure all the i's are dotted and the t's are crossed) and then we will be able to announce to everyone what we have been working on. 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

WE, WE, WE........
--
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes...WE....LOL!

See ya
Tony


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TimL _
> *I don't know about Direct TV but Dish Network last year began it's Holiday Music between Nov. 1-15 and went until past January 1..(am not exactly sure of the dates but it was definitely up by Thanksgiving)..They used Channel 982.
> 
> Tim Lones *


Music Choice on DirecTV has their "sounds of the season" channel, which plays music all year round appropriate for the season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Holiday music is one of the things that makes my Holiday season the way it is! I can't wait to see what the suprise is!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Holiday music channel is up!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

what channel?

---
nm - i see it - ch. 982 - Holiday Music...
Currently no music though..
Song is shown..but no sound..
i guess they got to "fine-tune" it


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't have it yet. I go from Hawaiian Music to WTAE.

On another note, 64 and sunny on Friday...WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had it on for the last 1.5 hours. No interruptions here.

60's and Sunny here, after two weeks straight of rain!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok, now it has disappears from my program guide... :crying:


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

You mean I"m sittin here with my receiver off waiting for a EPG update for nothing?! :rant:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah, same here last night I went to check... and there was holiday music, no sound though! I got up last night to see if there was sound..and it was off my program guide! 
Good things take time!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

the rumours are now - it should be available next Wednsday


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

I was just reading that on one of the forums articles. 
The sooner the better!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

They should keep it up year round. Christmas songs, halloween music, spribng songs etc. Theres probably enough holdays to have a themed channel up 24 / 7.

I suppose its really a muzac issue?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah..I think so too. 
I was thinking about that during Halloween..how cool it would be to actually have Halloween music playing on my TV. 
Who knows..maybe someday they will.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

the ones who have "some pull" then tell Charlie to make up a material for Theme Channel like this and keep 982 "year around"
as a little bonus to regular subscribers..

Lets put down suggestions with "pen and paper".
So far what do we have:

Christmas song, Halloween music, spribng songs, etc...

Any more Themes suggestions to make this idea more efficient?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In past years when this has come up others have insisted that the Holiday channel does appear before some other holidays. I personally have never noticed it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I can think of a few additional audio-only services that can be carried on Dish, and they are mono, reducing the bandwidth need even further.

How about:
* Yesterday USA Radio - Old Time 
* C-SPAN Radio
* BBC World Service and BBC News

:us: And, from Memorial Day to 4th of July, an all-patriotic tunes station!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Good idea about the memorial Day to 4th of July patriotic tunes! 
I think that would be really cool to be able to listen to Patriotic songs! So when is Holiday music supposed to be turned on?
Is it really next Wednesday?


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

where's the AC3 stream for it? That would be a holiday surprise


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Bing Crosby in DD 5.1 

At least the channel has some stereo. Could be all mono.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We will be announciing our Holiday Surpise in our live Tech Chat... Chat here on DBSTalk. 

Lots of time and effort have been put into this so we hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm really looking foward to the "Holiday Announcment" 
Does anybody know when the Holiday music will be updated, and put on for the season?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

the rumors are now (even though - We - "mere mortals" probably cannot see it ( or should i say hear it  )):

that: on some ch 947 - Some holiday music is playing
that: on some ch 982 - No sound, but songs are shown (same ch 982 mentioned earlier as "Holiday Music" channel)
that: on some ch 949 - Holiday music is playing as well (different from ch 947, but is playing the Songs that are shown on ch 982 (mentioned above)

But remember - it is more likely not for us "mere mortals" yet...
But if the rumors are true - looks like preparation for Holiday music is "Full Speed" on course...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Really,
I'll have to tune in later on those channels above.
Thanks for the heads up!
I beleive if rumors are true that Holiday music might be coming on Wednesday? 
Notice the word "might" 
As far as I know anyways.
I'll be tuning in on Wednesday to check if the rumors are true!
Thanks for you help again Darkman! 
I'll be checking on this forum for any other updates


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Those 3 channels are not available to "mere mortals". 982 does have Holiday Music though. It is on Tp 19 at 119 and available on an FTA receiver. Elvis is singing something about "Why can'j every day be like Christmas".


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Elvis - the Pelvis

JH,

btw - some people are saying that Vietnam TV at T5 is on until 4:00 AM ET (and not until 24:00 ET), and God TV is on from 
4:00 AM ET (and not from 00:00 ET)...Can some1 please check on that? (unless i remember some day - when stay up that late to check it myself  - btw - i think though - for sure - Vietnam TV at T5 is past 24:00 ET (i am pretty sure i saw it being on Later then that)

Thanks

----
Update: it is now almost 1:30AM ET - and Vietnamise TV still on JH, so I am sure now that "24:00" is inaccurate...
It will probably last till 4:00AM ET (as some have told me)...
Maybe i ll just stay up - no big deal 
----
Last Update: Yup - JH - 4:00 ET - Vietnam TV is over and God TV just began (i saw them change with my own eyes)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

That's weird...
Wonder how that happened?
Thanks for the Update 
*Counts down the days until Holiday Music comes on*


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

947 used to be a mono Holiday Muzak channel that was included in AT150 from the start of the package until a few months later when it was discontinued on 7/19/00. (I think that was the date, I remember it because that was the first and one of the only times I ever called E* )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

still around - check TNGTony's list


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

I wonder why they dicontinued it?
Any ideas? :cunfused:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Let me rephrase myself... 
Hey, I'm new around here...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Stevie Wonder wonders too


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow!
I actualy did my smily face the right way!
For a minute there I was afraid that I messed up again!
:lol: Okay..now back to the main subject


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Skimaniac, if you register you'll beable to edit your own posts 

Yes 947 is still around (or on the list anyway) but it's not available to all or even those with commercial Muzak service.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

As of now, 949 is the same content as 982. 982 is louder than 949. 947 has different Holiday content(less traditional).


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Steve.
Where do I begin...
A couple of days ago I was searching the web for a website that tells when Holiday Music comes on Dish Network for the season.
Still searching I came up with this website.
I found this forum and started to post about Holiday Music.
To tell you the truth I don't know much about Dish Network.
This site has helped me out a lot,
it is one of the..or even the best Dish Websites out there!
Thanks for all your help guys!
Now I'll get to the point. 
I think I'll just stick as a guest for now!
I'll just have to use the Spell Check alot more! :lol:
*Still counting down the days until Holiday Music*


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey thats cool, register when your ready 

Until then welcome to DBSTalk and thanks for sharing your little story.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Register or I'll cut your coax! 

Welcome to the forums :welcome:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

better coax then .....


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Better coax? Does Belden make RG-6? 

So how is it some of us here already have some music to sample? 982 lands me on Hawaiian Music (981) and I have nothing from 946 to 950.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you have a FTA (free to air) receiver you can get these channels along with seeing other changes take place in the line up.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TopCat - as TNGTony says: "those are not for mere mortals"


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Ahh, thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks y'all for welcoming me! 
Okay..now I really want a FTA receiver :lol: 
Anything for Holiday music! Anything!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Welll, we COULD offically welcome you *IF YOU'D REGISTER*!

Just sayin'...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

:lol: Like I said...
I don't know enough about Dish's or anything like that to register. 
But..the more I learn, the more there's a chance I'd register!
Sorry


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

but while it is true that 949 plays the same content as 982, it is in mono sucky mode, mono, and quality less than half the 982 signal. The volume isn't that much quieter. Actually I think it possible my receiver has a built-in AGC.
Although I'm not sure the format of this stream (on 2060) the ``Label'' field seems to be missing the last character and it is replaced with an unprintable character. but that problem seems to be only that song, because the next one is fine. (the label was ``laserlight'')
a few seconds ago, the stream just got louder and is now clipping. There also appear to be audible compression artifacts, both audio and mpeg. The audio ones you probably can't do much about, but the mpeg ones???
Listen carefully next time a good piano comes on, i.e. one produced this century and not in the 1800's

and registered users can receive private messages, especially those that could, in theory, point to web pages

So possibly a solution to the mpeg artifacts problem is placing a mirror, say 983, on something that is a little less bandwidth-constrained, like TP 11 on 110, for example. I'm sure that transponder could spare some of its bandwidth. If that doesn't work, I could start digging around on 61.5 for some space as a possible alternative--perhaps a piggyback on one of the HDTV transponders...for the customers that don't happen to have a satellite pointed at 119/110, then they can be festive with all the rest of us.

OH NOW I see, I am certain it used to say 192000, but now

[email protected]:/home/jhall > pesdump.new 4102|pes2aud_es|mpg123 -t -
pes2aud_es
Reading from stdin
High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3.
Version 0.59r (1999/Jun/15). Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp.
Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!
THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Playing MPEG stream from standard input ...
MPEG 1.0 layer II, 160 kbit/s, 48000 Hz stereo

[0:06] Decoding of standard input finished.

[email protected]:/home/jhall >

Hey Santa, guess what I want for Christmas. ))


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Ski maniac: think of it as a gnostic group--you have to join to learn the secrets  (OK, I made that up. Even if you don't join, it's still great having you around.)

And I'm jealous of all you demi-gods that have the music channels already


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Cool TopCat99! 
I never thought of it that way! 
We'll just have to see 
I know what ya mean! 
I go from Hawian Music...to some news channel..or something like that! All I want is Holiday music! Is that too much to ask for? :lol:
I'll just have to think of it as a Christmas Suprise! Yeah.. that'll do!
Rumors have it that Holiday music will be coming on Wednesday of this week. 
Right guys? If somebodies heard different please let me know.
Thanks! 
I wounder what the big Holiday announcement is?
I can't wait for it to be announced. 
You guessed it! 
I love Christmas!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We will be announcing our Holiday Surprise tommorow night before the Tech Chat! 

We will also be holding a live Chat tommorow night durring the Tech Chat which will be open to all, we will post the URL to our chat tommorow before the chat begins.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

gee Skimaniac - why just not register ANYHOW...
you ll be able to EDIT, get Credits for posts, etc 
And if you do not want to reveal your identlty, i am pretty sure you can register with ANY info...

Skimaniac and TopCat - lol: Sounds like you guys are so "desperate" for that Christmas music  - lol - Just put some Nice "Stereo Sound" Christmas CD or tape in your Stereo System


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Darkman, that takes all the fun out of it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Alright.. you guys have me thinking now...
Just one question.
Not like this would happen or anything..
but.
If I were to want to delete my account, how would you do it?
Just woundering. I'm sure I'd never want to!
Thanks.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

By registering a bunch of new features are opened up to you.

1) Custom DBSTalk.COM Homepage
2) Custom Weather Forecast for your city on your homepage
3) Buddy List (You can make your own buddy list)
4) DBSTalk Notebook (Allows you to leave notes for yourself)
5) Your Bookmarks, you can store your bookmarks on our server, this way no matter whos computer you are using you will always have your bookmarks available
6) Access to the DBSTalk Arcade (Lots of fun in there)

Plus a bunch more members only features.

Oh year membership is free. 

BTW to answer your question we can delete your account, but why would you want too?  We do not share user information and email address with anyone, so don't worry about that.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

lol - And i am wondering - why some people are SO paranoid - lol - j/k 
1. Why would you want to anyhow? (delete i mean) - just do not post nothing and that is the end of it..
2. I am sure if you ll ask Scott or Steve or anyone else in charge here - they d be able to Surely accomodate a desire such as "deleting your account"

lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

:lol: 
Darkman I'm not paranoid...
I just have a couple of questions. 
Thanks Scott for telling me about it!
Just one more question.....Hey..just one more 
Is it 100% free for life?
LOL! Okay Okay...somebody answer this with a yes and I'll register right away! 
Again thanks Scott for your time!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

lol - welcome 
lol - Yes "for Life" - same as the "Lifetime Warranty" that we get here or there on some services...
And - lol - Please do not ask me - "Whose Lifetime - yours or mine"
 - cuz i might reply to that: "You show me yours, and i ll show you mine"


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

:lol:
Thanks Darkman..I just asked because of what Scott said up top.
Year Membership is free.
Maybe it was a typo.
Thanks Darkman


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

oh yes - i see it now: "year" vs. "your" - lol - i appologize then 

Scott - Sup with that?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I got fat fingers :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

How many times must we see this "couple of questions" thing?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I got fat fingers :lol: *


lol - that is beside the point 

But did you mean "year" or "your" though? 
I d take a guess --- "YOUR"


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JH - until dude registers (i guess)
Or until - the Christmas music starts to play for "mere mortals" on some Dish's audio channels


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

The latest rumours are: (even though maybe not available for "mere mortals" yet)

982 - is fully working now - Christmas music audio is working no problem now
949 - same music and songs written as 982 - but mono more likely...
947 - more christmas music - but different songs, etc..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I wonder if 947 and 949 will also be added. Since 949 appears to be a mono mirror of 982 and I don't care if it's added, but it would be cool to see the addition of 947.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

So is Holiday Music coming on Tommrow? 
I'm just courious..


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Skimaniac - lol:
You lied - you do not deserve an answer - j/k 
Quoting you:
"LOL! Okay Okay...somebody answer this with a yes and I'll register right away!"

It was answered to You - YES - (on couple of occasions above)
But you are still in a "Guest" mode 
Or you ll have an excuse and say that My answer wasn't sufficient 'nuff, and that Scott's "I got fat fingers" - you could not interprete as "YES" (aka "yes")?


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

HAHAHA! Okay..no will your answer me?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

He just registered, Welcome Skimaniac! :hi:


----------



## ethanhunt (Nov 12, 2002)

So does anyone know what the Holiday Suprise is?
Free 721 for all? WOW! That would be a great suprise

Also I'm a newbie to DBSTalk and was wondering 
1> what is the TechChat Live?
2> how do i attend?
3> what should I excpect to learn?

Thanks

Dish 500 w/PVR 501 and 301


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Again welcome SkiManiac, look at the bright side no more posts bugging you to register 

And another warm welcome goes to Ethanhunt, :hi:
Thanks for joining us!

During every Charlie Chat and Tech Chat we open the DBSTalk chat room up for all members to join in the conversation. This is a real time chat where we talk about (or make fun of ) what's currently going during the Dish Charlie or Tech Chat. It's really is quite fun. In the 15-30 minutes preceding the chat there's usually a few people in the room, but as soon as 9PM hits the room begins to fill. So come in and check it out if you get a chance to later tonight.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks guys! 

This forum is really cool!

Thanks for the warm welcome, 

Woohooo! EthanHunt, I'm glad we're just signing up together! 

I have much to learn. To answer your question about the Holiday Suprise.

I have no bloody idea..but man am I looking foward to it. Okay one other thing. This is asking a lot! And only if it's aloud. I am not going to be able to make it to the live chat tonight  

Is it possible somebody can tell me what the holiday suprise is after it's announced on this forum? If it's not aloud I understand! 

And one other thing! :lol: 

Is holiday music coming on tommrow? 

Okay that's enough for now!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Damn! I was gonna have so much fun snipping his coax 

Anyway... WELCOME!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Holiday Suprise will be announced both in the chat and on the forum. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Yehaaaaaaaaa! 
Oh and topcat... where you gonnna send it UPS or Fedex? 
I'm asking a lot of questions..but which forum?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> but which forum?


the General Discussion Forum


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

I still have relatively good signal, still clipping tho. and I'm still getting 160k instead of the preferred 192k. It's still muddy because of the compression artifacts. Have there been any thoughts to my suggestions of finding a new home for the music channel?


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

:lol: Thanks for the welcome topcat  
It's great to be apart of this!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Announced today on Dealer Charlie Chat 982 starting Nov.14th.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Great! So that'd be tommrow! 
Guys..I have a question, could I search on my guide to see when it comes on, or is it a kinda Upgrade Tommrow thing? 
Know what I mean?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

New channels don't appear in the guide until they're 'turned on'. Usually channels are added on Dish around noon-1PM EST.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Steve I thought so, just didn't know


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

*Hi Eathanhunt, you were woundering what the Holiday suprise is, well here's the link to it!* Right Here!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Sorry about that right here


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Guys, I am having the worst of time here.
Think I'm new? Alright EathanHunt.
Uptop there's a drop down menu go to general Dicussion, and it should be there.
Alright nobody laugh..I'm leaving now.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ah don't worry about it SkiManiac.  Spit happens.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

you mean - "chit happens" 

SkiManiac: as to 982 - just keep on checking for it (by pressing manually 982 or in the Guide...)
You got nothing to lose by checking  - and you can do it any time


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks guys for understanding. :lol: 
Thanks Darkman, trust me I've been doing that. 
I really hope I'll have it tommrow! 
That's what Charlie said. 
Don't lemme down Charles!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

lol - just cool down a bit, dude 
today is not tomorrow (if it shows up today - fine as well)
be patient - it will show up!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Darkman: I've been saying the same thing to a certain other member of my household who's been waiting on it


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ahaha - you guys are "unreal"
go so W I L D for a channel


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not sure when it happened, but it does indeed appear it is available for mere mortals. I guess I need to write a program that monitors the contents of the SDT and gets excited if it sees a change. That is, if the SDT is updated to let the channel show up in the guide.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, it is available to all subscribers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey SkiManiac guess what?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ahaha, SkiManiac, watch 'em go:

:lol: :blush: :hi: :shrug: :welcome: :rolling: :goodjob:


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FREE EGG NOG ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
*DANCES AROUND LIVING ROOM*
*PEOPLE STAIR AT ME* 
WHOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Okay guys save the spiked egg nog for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Me, shouting out the door: "Hey, your music's on now."
My house's equivalent of Ski Maniac: "OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOOOOOD!!!"


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

LOL TopCat! :lol:
Right now I'm listening to the DBSTALK HOLIDAY STATION!
And I must say I like it!
Alright I must leave, how'd you like your egg nog?
Did you save the spiked for me? 
You better have!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey, I'm curious, does anybody think Holiday Music is better then last years? I remember the discusion coming up.
I think it's better, they're playing a lot more older songs then last year, but the only song I havn't heard this year or last year is, *you're gonna laugh at me* Here comes Susy snowflake! Not like it matters or anything, I just didn't know what the heck happened to it.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

HEY I remember seeing Susy Snowflake as a kid on WJAC (the ONLY channel I've ever seen it on--and it's not a must carry ). Guess she won't be tap, tap, tapping on my window pane to let me know she's in town this year. 

Then there was one with three elves helping Santa, although I can't remember the names. Ahhh, memories... 

It seems less religious this year. I've heard at least 42 versions of Jingle Bells today and I don't think I've heard "Mary's Boy Child" once.

Ski: a suggestion seeing how much you love this chan. You got a PVR? Record it. It shows as an 8-hour block in the guide; I'm assuming it repeats then. Enjoy digital-quality sound year-round


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Yep, 
Memories! We have a cat named Franklin who when was a kittin used to love that song, he'd sit and listen, then after the song was over he got up and played again, I suppose you can download one of those freeware P2P programs for downloading music, just search here comes Susy snowflake! 
Great Idea Topcat! I thought of that, question, what if you recored it on a VCR? I assume it would play, only because I don't have a PVR. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

PVRing it is a great idea. That way you can even listen to it if you are recording something else on live tv. Also it takes up very little space on the hard drive. I think we just deleted a 2.5 hour recording of music and it was only taking up like 15 minutes worth on our 501.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh yeah..I forgot you can't tape of dish can you?
I don't own a PRV But it's a good idea anyways.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah you can. If your receiver has 2 sets of RCA (composite) outs (assuming you already are using one set to connect to your Tv or a video switching devise) connect the other set to the inputs of the VCR. That will ensure decent picture quality and stereo sound. If you only have one set of RCA outs on your Dish box you can connect the receiver to your VCR via RF. The picture will be a little fuzzy (aka analog noise) and the audio will only be mono, but it's better then nottin'.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

I've fed my 3900 thru a VCR since I bought it with no issues. Nevr tried to tape PPV, though (didn't expect it would work). All other recordings were fine.

Here's one for ya: am I the only one here running S-video to the computer?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Nevr tried to tape PPV, though (didn't expect it would work).


The one PPV I ordered way back in June of '99 I taped and had no problems. AFAIK, E* never implemented Macrovision.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCat99 _
> 
> Then there was one with three elves helping Santa, although I can't remember the names. Ahhh, memories...


Could it be - Hardrock Coco and Joe ?

There's a copy here:

http://bigbobh.com/nostalgia/


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

THAT'S IT!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Hmmm...
I don't remember about any elves helping Santa out..hmm..wounder which one you're talking about?
It's funny each year you seem to look back and think back many Christmas' ago...sometimes it even makes ya shed a tear.
Christmas time is the best time of the season!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Geez Topcat you beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Now if Ski or I could find Suzy Snowflake, we'd be all set 

EDIT: Found an audio-only version so far: http://toontracker.hypermart.net/real/suzysnow.ra


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Topcat,

I suggest you download a free p2p *person too person* File sharing program,

Visit www.zeropaid.com They have tons, then search Here comes suzy snowflake.

:lol: We have our Holiday music up, but somehow we always expect more! :lol:


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

TopCat and Ski..
Toontracker.com also has the full cartoon of Suzy Snowflake Audio/Video. best way to get to it is www.toontracker.com. From the homepage..scroll down till you see a google search. Then type in Suzy Snowflake. Click on the SECOND result you see. It will take you to a page where there are a number of Video clips arranged by date of release..(1930's-80's) Suzy Snowflake is about the fourth cartoon from the top..

I know this sounds harder than it actually is. I have seen Suzy Snowflake.I dont remember it particularly as a kid..But it seemed kind of cute.

BTW I highly recommend toontracker.com If you like classic (and not so classic) TV cartoons from the 50's to even the early 90's..There is a lot of audio and video of show openings, commercials with Cartoon characters and some full cartoons. Great Site!

Tim L


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Suzy Snowflake is in the Rotation on the DBSTalk.COM Holiday Channel.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

ski: I tried that 

Tim: Thanks! I shall give that a whirl and see if I can download it.

Mrs. G: We have quite and eclectic line up--much better than ch. 982


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

I think you're right, the Holiday thread has turned in to a Suzy snowflake thread! :lol: 
Topcat, you couldn't find it on a file sharing program?  
Thanks Tim for the links! It helped us out a lot!  
Topcat, this afternoon around 3:10 I heard Mary's Boy Child today, I remebered earlier on this thread you had told me you hadn't heard it. Well It's on there I think it was from Tony Beniot..or something like that.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

TOPCAT! Has your avator always had the cats eyes blink like that?
I can't belive I didn't notice it earlier!
That is really cool, how'd ya do it?


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

No, just since today they've blinked. A friend of mine did it for me


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

I really think it's cool He did a great job.


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

Curious, when you record this on a PVR, does it save the text strings as well? like who the song is by etc?
and this year it takes up even less space than it did last year. Next year I will definitely capture it if it runs at 192. This year the only song I haven't heard is this horrific song about Santa working in his workshop with his elves, but I can't recall the title, only that it got on my nerves WAY too much!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes it does, at least on the 501. Go for it!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Hmmmm......I don't rememeber any santa and elves working in a work shop, the only thing that comes to my mind is in the movie Santa Clause is coming to town and the song, It's a possibility. Remember? When miss Cringle and the elves were making toys.
Okay I'm getting carried away here. Jhall, like Topcat says Go for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Scott , do you work for Dish?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No I don't work for Dish. (Or any satellite company for that matter) Hell I dont even work for DBSTalk.COM 

But Joel I know someone who does


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

:lol:
You're just the Administrator right Scott? 
What Dish would you recomend? *Example* Dish, RCA...so on..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

RCA is not a provider, the only US DBS providers are Dish and DirecTV.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

But Joel, what Scott is too modest to tell you is he knows more than 98% of D*/E* employees


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Steve...
lol - he ment DirecTV (aka DTV, RCA - in a wide spread sat. "slang" etc)
I know RCA is wrong word - but i understood SkiManiac


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

The scary thing is I did too... *shudder* :lol:

When I was at RatShack, ppl asked me about RCA *and* DTV. Understandable, since half the dishes say "RCA" instead


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

I have Dish, I'm happy with it, it's an old dish though, it's not the new blue sleek looking one. I think I have to work on my *SATALITE* speach a little better


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Blue? Mine's gray....I'm <austin powers voice> retro baby! </austin powers voice>


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, my guide is gray and blue, it's not the newest one. YEAH BABY YEAH! *</end austin powers voice/>


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Get your cans of spray paint out and paint your dish red and green for the hollidays...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Gottcha Darkman 

That red, white and blue dish that was given away 2 or 3 tech chats ago was pretty nice looking.

Eveytime I go to RatShack I always see the most beautiful thing...A Dish 500, DirecTV Plus dish and a 18" D* dish all next to each other...True beauty, almost brings a tear to my eye :sure:


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Too late Mike123abc!
I already did. :lol: J/K
Everytime I go the Ratshack I get cought in the beauty of the 100X100 screen TV'S they have...it's kinda scary.. woooowooo


----------



## jhall (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi,
well I've been catching up on some light reading this evening, but noticed earlier today that channel 982 has increased its bandwidth to 192k, reducing the artifacts to neglegable levels. In fact in most cases they are not audible at all. I've been listening for several hours and have not had a disappointing experience.
So I wish to thank whomever has increased this channel by 32k, it sure makes the difference!

Actually, the thought crossed my mind at Friendlies yesterday when I was missing the familiar mpeg artifacts. Perhaps that prompted me to listen today.
Anyway thanks!

ACK! there was a small blip a few moments ago, probably near 9:00 UT during:
Title: Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer
Artist: Jonny Mathis
CD: For Christmas
Label: COLUMBIA
An active decoder did not report mpeg errors (like reception problems)


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

*Clears throat* 

It'll be Novemember 1st tommorow, I'm sitting here counting down the days already untill Holiday Music will come on, only this time I'm a bit smarter then last when it comes to the Holiday channel thanks to all you guys at Dbstalk, so just wanted to point that out and say thanks. 

Secondly, I can wait a little longer this year only because Christmas comes too quickly, then it goes too quickly, I'll take it when it comes! Um, one question though.

I beleive Holiday music always comes on channel 981 ever Novemember 16th, anybody heard anything about this, maybe a change in date, sooner, or later...? 

Thanks guys. :sure:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - Skimaniac - you digged this Thread out!!!!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

<blows dust off thread and picks lint out>
What??!!?? It still works doesn't it?


----------



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

Did I miss something? so what was the big surprise from last year?!?!? I've read all six pages and nothing....DOH its like watching Scooby Doo and having the PVR lose the last 5 minutes of it.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah Darkman, you have that right. All I had to basicly do is search for holiday music and I found this thread. It's funny to see how much my personalities changed in a year, rather embarrasing if you ask me. :sure: 

Grassvalley, Scott did a special Holiday music online channel, just search and include the terms "Holiday Supprise"


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Up


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

haha - UP..

Just wanna show off you new Avatar, eh? 

j/k


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The Dish "Holiday Music" channel will be up on the second week to third week of of November. As long as I have been keeping track of this, the music channel appears between the 14th to the 20th of the month. It will hang around to the second week of January if history is any indicator.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247-1
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/247-2

See ya
Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

grassvalley said:


> Did I miss something? so what was the big surprise from last year?!?!? I've read all six pages and nothing....DOH its like watching Scooby Doo and having the PVR lose the last 5 minutes of it.


...And I would have gotten away with it too....if it weren't for you medaling kids!

See ya
Tony


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

"Just wanna show off you new Avatar, eh?"

Well hey, I mean c'mon.  

Alright thanks Tony, I'll keep checking for it, and thanks for the links as well.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Is the holiday music channel up yet?


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

For those of you who also have DirecTV, Sounds of the Season (ch. 806) is currently playing christmas music and has plans to until Jan. 7, 2004.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

"Is the holiday music channel up yet?"

Not yet, but meh, do I have ants in my pants or what?!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Alright, sence we already know when holiday music comes on, lets keep this thread up for the heck of it, and maybe even for those good ol' memories of Scott and his holiday supprise. 

When does Christmas usually start for you?


----------



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

SkiManiac said:


> Alright, sence we already know when holiday music comes on, lets keep this thread up for the heck of it, and maybe even for those good ol' memories of Scott and his holiday supprise.
> 
> When does Christmas usually start for you?


hmm i don't remember anyone addressing when christmas music is coming on for dish. When does the holiday channel come on? I keep checking but its not on yet.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

They're saying it's going to come on between the 14th and 16th from what I've been reading.


----------

